
Show HN: Datafix: connecting people with unclean data to people who clean data - datafix
http://datafix.io
======
fundamental
The website is very unclear. What sort of data? Who would be cleaning the
data? What type of data cleaning? What types of payment? How is access to the
data controlled? How is the data cleaned? Are extra data views to help data
cleaning provided by the site? How are bandwidth concerns addressed? What does
user karma signify? etc etc.

------
bob_theslob646
I have no idea what your website does.... After landing on it. Extremely
confusing. Please provide an example.

------
Natfan
So is this meant to be a security enhancement website? If so, why aren't you
using HTTPS by default (or even outright blocking HTTP)?

------
umlautae
We can run your user data by our AutoML tool
[http://ForecastApe.com](http://ForecastApe.com) and add a predictive power
estimate to each dataset. In fact it is like adding a dollar tag to their
data. So they could thus justify cleaning it.

------
Narew
But did we really want to share our unclean data to 3rd party ?

------
bradknowles
So, what exactly is “unclean data”?

